# Van Winkle Distillery Haul.. And tips to getting your hands on some!



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

So we have all heard about the Pappy Van Winkles and the rest of the Van winkle line. Last year was when I learned about it. But I was a day late to the party. So off and on I would randomly ask liquor stores about it. They would all say good luck or we have a 3yr waiting list. This put me off.
So this year about a month ago I started asking around. Drove to 13 liquor stores in one night asking about it, and seeking to see who had what in stock that was rare or i wanted.. Obsessed I know. lol

Well what I found out was
1. Some liquor stores are first come first serve
2. At other stores frequent shoppers get first dibs.
3. Some liquor stores have a wait list you can get on. 2-3 year wait though
4. Some stores do a email list for when stuff comes in. First respond, first dibs.
5. And finally some stores do it lottery style.

So I said to myself. I Might as well get on as many list as I can. Since the majority of stores have waiting list. If you think about it you have nothing to lose. Heck you could be getting those magical call's for years saying "We have your Pappy if you want it"

So I got on about 10 list a month ago.
Well Tuesday, an email list sent out an email saying. We have 16 bottles total of everything in the winkle line. (1-23yr, 3-20yr, 6-15yr.. ect. ect..) But instead of first to respond they were doing it lottery style. So make a list of you top 5 choices and we will randomly draw names.. and head down your list fulfilling 1 bottle off your list. If your choice #1 is gone, then you get your #2 pick and so on... This particular store only had 40+ People on their email list.

Another vendor, didn't really have a list per say but they took names, and surprisingly enough I got a call saying they had 12yr if i wanted.. I wasn't really expecting a call..

So my advice for everyone who would want a bottle is get on as many lists as you can. Most list keep running until you finally get YOUR bottle. But a word of advice. If YOU do get a bottle. Ask to stay on the list for next go around. It will only pay off in the future!

Good Luck.. Happy hunting!


----------

